

In Russia, holograms of disabled drivers guard their parking spaces - danboarder
http://www.springwise.com/russia-holograms-disabled-drivers-guard-parking-spaces/

======
ablation
At one Russian mall, at least. You can bet that elsewhere - and probably in
99% of Russia - this is not and will not be the case. But kudos to Dislife for
raising awareness of the issue and getting some press.

